# Cording



## Verna2197 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hope someone can explain this to me. I talked to a groomer and they said they do cording on their dogs, which when it was explained to me, this gets all excess hair off the dog and cuts way back on shedding. Is anyone familiar with this procedure and is it worth the money? Is this something that I could do at home myself. I brush and rake my dog every couple of days but there seems to still be alot of shedding.


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

I have never heard of cording a GSD before?
I am a dog groomer & the only cording I have heard of are the Puli 
& komondor.








Puli









komondor

Do you mean carding?
That is done to terriers.

I think you should just continue with the raking & brushing.
Can I ask? How much are they charging you?


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

I would recommend you invest in a Furminator. It's a brand of brush/comb. You can find them online or at petco type stores. They are a little bit pricey--like $30. But they remove a bushel basket full of undercoat. I love mine.


----------



## Wildtim (Dec 13, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: YvetteI have never heard of cording a GSD before?
> I am a dog groomer & the only cording I have heard of are the Puli
> & komondor.


Same here from another groomer, though you can get Poodles to cord too.

I think your groomer misspoke.


----------



## Verna2197 (Feb 25, 2008)

I do believe she said the price started at $50.00 then it really depended on how bad the dogs hair is. I will just continue on the raking and brushing. But could someone tell me how much better is the furminator that just a rake? They look the same to me. Thank you.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Way better, in my opinion. The furminator has teeth that are as fine as a flea comb. (I'm not on commission or anything! LOL! I just really like this product...)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

I, too, have a furminator and LOVE it! I can brush and brush and it just keeps getting out excess hair!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i had locks down by back. while walking around a dog show a lady passed by with a black Puli and said to her dog "hey look, there's your brother". everyone in the immediate laughed. it was quite funny. cording, isn't that dread locks on a dog?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

It's precisely dreadlocks. They had a breed on one of the semi-recent shows that was shown corded, I can't remember which.. maybe a Lhasa? It looked really awesome in cords. 

I think a corded GSD would be pretty darn interesting but I don't think they have the proper coat type. 









Corded poodle!


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm also a groomer. I assume they meant carding, which has already been mentioned is usually a terrier term. I have heard it used in the context of undercoat removal of any breed. The furminator is essentially a #30 blade with the cutter removed and a handle attached. The use of a blade is a trick that's been around for years.

Off topic-If I had a poodle I would love to cord it, but I don't think I would ever want one, as pretty as they can be, their personalities never suited me as much as other breeds.


----------

